# Dealing With Nitrates



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming to a waterway near you......Iowa.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/can-these-two-men-clean-up-iowas-water-naa-associated-press/


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

It should not be a major surprise!

The streams are loaded with nutrients introduced by the Tiles.

It is a wonder the EPA & or water quality people has not jumped on this as a Point Source Pollutant.

I believe studies are being made of our streams with the express goal of finding pollutants


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I'm caught between a rock and a hard spot.

First, I'm on HEL and that means I get penalized for tillage. And that means I have to top dress my potash and DAP. Which, in turn, means I cannot incorporate my fertilizer. And that means that a lot of my fertilizer ends up in the ditch,

Second, Any fertilizer that ends up in the ditch means that it is not getting into my crop which means I have to apply more fertilizer than the crop needs to a profitable yield which means I have to spend more, And that means I net less.

I can't do what is best for the ditch (keeping the fertilizer out of it) because of regulations. And I can't do best for my crop.

As the man at the print shop said" You can have price, speed or quality. Pick two."

Paraphrasing: You can save the dirt, you can save the water, or you can have abundant, cheap crops. Pick two.

Ralph


----------

